# Mass Effect 1 low FPS und andre ******



## Sey0 (30. November 2014)

Habe mir Die trilogie gegönt weil ich die alle lange nicht mehr gespielt hatte und jetzt ruckelt das me1 schon!!! bei meier R9 290 Vapor-x .....

So langsam verstehe ich den ganzen hate gegen AMD

Netzteil ist auch Stark genug und daran kans nicht liegen.

mein PC 
R9 290 Vapor-x 
i7 3770
750 Wat Gold 80+ EVGA
16 GB RAM 
Asus P8z77-v lx


Nicht nur das ich permanent Tearing habe in jedem spiel.... und deswegen vsync anmachen MUSS...schafft diese Grafikkarte nicht mal Mass Effect 1.....
Habe schon versucht zu tweaken modden oder was auch immer... habe immer dasselbe Problem


----------



## Chinaquads (30. November 2014)

? Natürlich hast du ohne V-Sync tearing -.-

Was bedeutet low fps bei ME1 ?  60 fps ?hast du mal mit GPU-Z die GPU Auslastung protokolliert ? Treiber sauber deinstalliert und neu installiert ?


----------



## Sey0 (30. November 2014)

also ich habe immer msi nebenbei laufen und sehe die auslastung und etc... ja tearing manchaml... aber ich habe das immer auch bei benchmarks? wieso haben andere mit selben grakas sowas nicht

Low fps=  20-30 das obwohl die Grafik da ja nicht so Texturreich ist...
Ankunft in der Citadel ich schaue über diesen "Balkon und dan 20-30 fps... oder auf dem Raumschiff??

Traiber sauber instaliert also das ist der erste der drauf ist da ich Win neu draufgemacht hatte

hast du mit deiner 970 eig tearing ?


weil bei mir stehe diese frage so lange im Raum da ich früher beim Holz pc ne nvidia drinne hate und nie Vsync brauche  unabhöngig von den fps


----------



## jajo3998 (30. November 2014)

So lange FPS<Refreshrate des Monitors hast du kein tearing aber des mit den Mini Frameraten bei me1 is komisch . Hast du den 1.02 patch installiert? Und schau mal ob die graka überhaupt hochtacktet wenn nicht solltest du im CCC des irgendwo einstellen können.


----------



## Galford (30. November 2014)

Eine Anmerkung und eine Frage.

1. Du bist im falschen Unterforum (Online-Spiele (MMO, Free To Play etc.)), was evtl. die Möglichkeit auf Hilfe einschränken könnte.

2. Spielst / Startest du die Triology bzw. Mass Effect 1 über Origin?


----------



## Julian1303 (30. November 2014)

Brauchst AMD nicht zu haten, mein bengel spielte alle drei teile mit seiner HD7970GE und hatte keine Probs


----------



## Sey0 (30. November 2014)

ja origin oder halt aus dem ordner oder mit der verknüpfung^^
und das mit dem Unterforum habe mich wohl verguckt :/

@jajo3998
Ja das neuste ... komischerweise leuft me3 ohne probleme...
ich finde es auch sehr komich das der Speicher der Graka wenig angesprochen wird so 200-500 mb... obwohl ich auf 4gb alles gedreht hatte ....


----------



## jajo3998 (30. November 2014)

Sicher? Weil die steam Version muss man mit dem patch updaten!
Und schau auf die gpu-tacktrate im Grafikkartenüberwachungstool deines Vertrauens!


----------



## Sey0 (30. November 2014)

die Grafikkarte taktet nur bis so 500-800... aber wieso weis ich nicht :/ und es taktet nicht so schlecht weil meine Graka nicht überhitzt... sie ist bei dem game bei 55°....so ca
auslastung ist nicht 100% aber ist bei vcync so


----------



## timetoremember (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mass Effect Problemme *



Sey0 schrieb:


> Habe mir Die trilogie gegönt weil ich die alle lange nicht mehr gespielt hatte und jetzt ruckelt das me1 schon!!! bei meier R9 290 Vapor-x .....
> 
> 
> Netzteil ist auch Stark genug und daran kans nicht liegen.
> ...



Schau mal nach ob du per Grafiktreiber Kantenglättung erzwingst....bei SSAA kanns dann schon mal ruckeln ^^


----------



## eVtimios (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mass Effect Problemme *

guck mal bitte mit msi afterburner ob deine GPU hochtaktet. Hatte genau das selbe problem mit meiner gtx970 sollte das nicht der fall sein versuch alle möglichen Kantenglättungs Modi  oder Downsampling .


----------



## Sey0 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mass Effect Problemme *

ich habe vsync ausgemacht und das spiel im fenstermodus gestartet. Habe natürlich die volle(re) leistung meiner Karte. Fenstermodus habe ich gemacht damit ich kein Tearin habe. Und immernoch so schlimm 
Sie taktet hoch und der vRAM verbrauch ist etwas gestiegen. Trotzdem kan ich mir das echt nicht erklären wie ich in einem Spiel von 2008 in manchem Gebieten unter 20 fps drops bekommen kann?
Spiele neue Spiele auf Ultra aber ME nicht xD?
Habe schon allemöglichen Ttipps und Tricks versucht 
Cashe gelöscht
Tweaks
Mods
Anderen Kompatiblen-mod 


Origin aus...ka so langsam bin ich Ratlos.....finde aber echt seltsam wie Andere das Spiel flüssig spielen können mit anderen r9 290 


so wie denn da
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOVbry_y4ZA

Meine Karte akn ich auch clock 1120 und ram auf 1500
Aber so ein Unterschied macht das nicht...
Der im Video hat 1200 und 1600


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mass Effect Problemme *

Was für Settings hast du denn im Menü von ME und im Catalyst eingestellt?


----------



## beren2707 (4. Dezember 2014)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Aus zwei Threads wurde einer gemacht, überflüssige Posts entfernt und das zusammengefügte Thema in diesem Bereich belassen. Sollten die Probleme allgemeiner Natur sein, kann ich bei Bedarf auch gerne eine Verschiebung in das Praxisprobleme-Unterforum vornehmen. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------

